# 2004.3 julkaistu

## Deranger

Eli jos joku ei vielä ole kuullut niin 2004.3 julkaistiin tänään...

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2004.3/2004.3.xmlLast edited by Deranger on Sat Nov 20, 2004 10:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s4kk3

ja sitten vaan asentamaan uusiksi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pussi

onkos tuo nyt muka niin iso uudistus että pitää ihan uudestaan asentaa   :Shocked: 

----------

## Deranger

Se oli mauton vitsi  :Wink:  Sehän on nyt ihan sama asentaako 2004.0:lla vai 2004.3:lla, koska järjestelmän saa aina ajantasalla komennolla "emerge sync && emerge -uDva world"  :Wink: 

----------

## s4kk3

No eipä kai.. Aattelin kyllä muutenki asentaa uudelleen ku tullu asenneltuu kaikkee turhaa täs parin viimeisen viikon aikana. Samalla siirtää gentoon isommalle osiolle.

Ensi vaikutelma on kyllä tosi hyvä. gettextin kääntäminen epäonnistuu.  :Sad: 

EDIT: ymmärsinköhä nyt oikein vai onnistuuko pelkän konquerorin asentaminen, eli ettei tarvi kdelibsii ja kdebasee? Olisi kyllä aika hienoa, yksi syy lisää siirtya esim. fluxboxiin. Konqueror on yksi parhaista filu managereista mitä oon kokeillu.

lisää edittiä: No ei sitten suostuta kääntyy. Onneksi ei ole pakko asentaa uudestaan. Alkaa vaa olla liikaa turhaa tavaraa koneella.

----------

## Flammie

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> EDIT: ymmärsinköhä nyt oikein vai onnistuuko pelkän konquerorin asentaminen, eli ettei tarvi kdelibsii ja kdebasee? Olisi kyllä aika hienoa, yksi syy lisää siirtya esim. fluxboxiin. Konqueror on yksi parhaista filu managereista mitä oon kokeillu.

 

Juu, muttei kai vielä virallisesta Portagepuusta, linkki oikeaan ohjelmistohakemistoon (elikkäs overlayn mirroriin)  on jossain siinä uusimmassa gwn:ssä. 

 *Quote:*   

> Alkaa vaa olla liikaa turhaa tavaraa koneella.

 

Emerge unmergekin toimii  :Wink: 

----------

## s4kk3

Kyllähä sekin toimii mutta entäs sitten ku ei tiedä mitä kaikkee koneelle on asennettu jne.. Minkälaista portagen front-endiä suosittelisitte? Niitä näyttäisi olevan muutamia. Ehkäpä vain päädyn uuteen asennukseen. Jos kokeilis ladata stage 1 uudestaan jos toimis sitten.

Ja jos saan asennettuu sen uudestaan ja aattelin jättää kde/gnome kokonaan pois niin use flageiks -kde -gnome. Niin ei asenna mitään turhaa? Ilmottelen varmaan tossa myöhemmin illalla miten edistyy

----------

## Deranger

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Kyllähä sekin toimii mutta entäs sitten ku ei tiedä mitä kaikkee koneelle on asennettu jne.. Minkälaista portagen front-endiä suosittelisitte? Niitä näyttäisi olevan muutamia. Ehkäpä vain päädyn uuteen asennukseen. Jos kokeilis ladata stage 1 uudestaan jos toimis sitten.
> 
> Ja jos saan asennettuu sen uudestaan ja aattelin jättää kde/gnome kokonaan pois niin use flageiks -kde -gnome. Niin ei asenna mitään turhaa? Ilmottelen varmaan tossa myöhemmin illalla miten edistyy

 

emerge -pve world, tuolla saat näkyviin jokaisen paketin mitä järjestelmästäsi löytyy. Portage front-endeistä en osaa sanoa kun niitä en ole käyttänyt, mutta Portal näyttää varsin lupaavalta.

USE="-kde -qt -arts -gnome -gtk":lla pääsee eroon suht hyvin KDE/Gnome riippuvuuksista.

----------

## s4kk3

Juuh.. Nyt näyttäisi lähtevän asennus rullaamaan. Poistin distfileistä gettextin jolloin se ladattiin uudelleen ja nyt kääntyy. Tai sitten uudelleen käynnistys auttoi.

----------

## Den_Store

Ottaa ikävästi korvaan englannin kielen matkiminen. Vai on gentoo ulkona. Pitää vissiin hakea se takas sisään  :Shocked: 

----------

## Deranger

 *Den_Store wrote:*   

> Ottaa ikävästi korvaan englannin kielen matkiminen. Vai on gentoo ulkona. Pitää vissiin hakea se takas sisään 

 

Hahhah oletpas hauska  :Rolling Eyes:  Kiitos jos haet sen sisällä puolestani  :Wink: 

----------

## Juha

Asentelin juuri 2004.3:lla gentoon ibm t22:lle ilman mitään ongelmia.

Ahh.. luksusta kun läppärillä on linux   :Razz: 

----------

## jounihat

Joku graafinen systeemi Portageen on kyllä pakko saada. Sanoi kuka tahansa mitä tahansa, niin ohjelmien selaileminen ja etenkin useiden eri ohjelmien etsiminen ja asentaminen on komentotulkista käsin täyttä tuskaa.

Kyllä sen Gentoonkin voi aina välillä asentaa uudestaan. Vaikka unmerge aika hyvin toimiikin, niin samaa ei voi sanoa depcleanista. Sillä jos tekee pienenkin virheen, niin voi kone jo seuraavalla käynnistyskerralla olla täysin juntturassa (nimim. kokemusta on), eikä vian etsiminen enää välttämättä olekaan mikään simppeli juttu. Minulta lähti viimeksi toiminnasta KDE:n pasianssi, enkä saanut sitä kuntoon sitten millään, vaikka täältäkin neuvoa kyselin. Pakkohan se järjestelmä oli uudelleenasentaa.

----------

## s4kk3

Löytyyhän noita. quitoo, porthole. Itse käytän portholea, ja toimii ihan hyvin.

----------

## Zarhan

Ilmeisesti KDE:nkin ollaan kyhäämässä jotain. KDE:n Kpackage osaa jo kertoa asennetuista paketeista joskaan ei asennella uusia. Varmaan lisää tulossa.

Depcleanilla en ole ikinä saanut mitään rikki (prunella kylläkin  :Smile: ), joskin depcleanin jälkeen on syytä ajaa revdep-rebuild.

----------

